# Bunny help here! Can I eatz this???



## Missy (Dec 29, 2013)

My mommy gotz this new dog treat maker for Christmas, today she made these wonderful treats for the doggiez. They haz pumpkin, eggs, wheat flour, and a dab of sea salt in deem. The doggiez put them down to get more, they are such hogs, and my mommy wont let me eat them. She says she doesn't know if they are good for bunnies. I tell you what, I sneeked a piece, they taste mighty good. Does anyone know if I can haz dem too??


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 29, 2013)

Our mommy says we're "vegans", whatever dat means. We's not allowed to eated eggs and she says we're not really s'posda have flour either. We asked her about da doggy treats your mum made and she sed to ask if yer mum could make a new batch where she left da eggies out and crushed up bunny pellets to use instead of the flour. She said if tha cookiez don't stick togefer well 'nuff wifout the eggies to use a little bit of mushed up banana instead.

She's forcing us to say dat bunns shouldn't have more dan 1 tsp (wtf is a "tisp"??) fruit per 2 lbs body weight per day, so you can't has much of da cookie. We fink she's lying 'cuz she's mean!


----------



## Furry_Paws (Dec 29, 2013)

If you want to be deeply entertained for two minutes, read Imbrium and Missy's posts!


----------



## lovelops (Dec 30, 2013)

Imbrium said:


> Our mommy says we're "vegans", whatever dat means. We's not allowed to eated eggs and she says we're not really s'posda have flour either. We asked her about da doggy treats your mum made and she sed to ask if yer mum could make a new batch where she left da eggies out and crushed up bunny pellets to use instead of the flour. She said if tha cookiez don't stick togefer well 'nuff wifout the eggies to use a little bit of mushed up banana instead.
> 
> She's forcing us to say dat bunns shouldn't have more dan 1 tsp (wtf is a "tisp"??) fruit per 2 lbs body weight per day, so you can't has much of da cookie. We fink she's lying 'cuz she's mean!



Hi Chico, Chica, Brooke and Lady here. Imbrium says our mommy is trying to make us all diabetic because she will give us animal crakers! JK:bunnynurse:

We LOVE 'em. :woohoo

But mommy is mean and will only give us one or two and that's it nothing more. But then I see our daddy eating the whole freaking bag with tea or coffee in the evening when he watches stupid tv shows we are all wondering, why can't he only eat TWO like us! Right? I mean, who died and left him God to eat all our treats... pig!

At least mommy doesn't eat our treats. I'm waiting for daddy to start eating our Timothy Hay!!!:dutch


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 30, 2013)

lovelops said:


> But then I see our daddy eating the whole freaking bag with tea or coffee in the evening when he watches stupid tv shows we are all wondering, why can't he only eat TWO like us! Right? I mean, who died and left him God to eat all our treats... pig!
> 
> At least mommy doesn't eat our treats. I'm waiting for daddy to start eating our Timothy Hay!!!:dutch



When yer mommy and daddy aren't looking, finds da box of aminal crakers, eat all da crakers and stuffs da box full of hay!!


----------



## Missy (Dec 30, 2013)

Mommy made me some new treats just for me. Dey are still shaped like doggiez bonez but dey taste good. dey haz pumpkin, naners, bunniez food and den she grinded up a bit of timothy hay and threw that in too. Dey are a strange color, but dey taste good. 

Also I should getz lotz of fruits! I is about 12lbs.


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 30, 2013)

We forgotted 'bout hay... our mummy used dat tha time she made cookies for da hamsterz (mean ol' mommy didn't let us eat nones 'cause she said "some 'gredients not for bunnahs!" >.>)

Hay is good fiber an spreds da fruit out sos you can has a lotta cookies afore mommy sais "can't has any more."

Can we has some cookies? >.>


----------



## lovelops (Dec 30, 2013)

Imbrium said:


> When yer mommy and daddy aren't looking, finds da box of aminal crakers, eat all da crakers and stuffs da box full of hay!!



I busted out laughing aloud when I read that! :blushan:


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 30, 2013)

If they could, they would >.> (Jay and I are **** thankful they don't have opposable thumbs!)


----------



## RabbitLuvercx (Feb 1, 2014)

When mummy takez meh out for playtime i sneak over to da treat bin and eatz all dee cookiez  :bambiandthumper


----------

